# ASA Shooting Etiquette



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Just shot my first ASA this past weekend. There is one thing that troubles me. When our group would go to a new target, these guys would stand shoulder to shoulder at the stake glassing and estimating distance or two deep if the lane was really narrow. No room for me and they didn't seem to give a crap if anyone else got a look.. I'm pretty passive, but this hogging of the target got me pretty pissed. And then when I did make it to the shooting stake, the guy who was shooting next behind me would stand beside me and glass and estimate the target while I was on the stake. I'm a spottie and this kind of behavior to me is inappropriate. I know I was taking more than a minute sometimes to shoot because I had to do it all when I got to the stake, and it was mentioned to me I was taking too much time.... so I tried to speed up and ended up shooting some eights, which just added fuel to the fire....You guys tell me what I need to do to fit in. I'm far from a pushy person, but If I have to crowd in and move people out of the way to get my share of the time, then so be it.....


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

You are correct they where out of line! The first guy to shoot should be the only one at the stake when you get to a target. The other shooters can glass behind you and when it is their turn to shoot that is when they get to glas and judge from the stake! Sounds like you got in a group with some shooters that where being rude. Don't let it discourage you shoot how you want to shoot until a range official says something then explain the problem to them!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

This should not happen. Man on deck should be behind glassing and judging while the shooter before him is on the stake. Really sorry to hear of such inconsiderate archers. You must have gotten a bad group because I have never seen this. Speak up and say hey Im on deck and you guys stand back in a nice way next time. Demand the stake as some call it.
DB


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I just wondered. it was the SAME way when I shot the Pro/AM shoot too and the pro shooter was the worst one to hog the target...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> I just wondered. it was the SAME way when I shot the Pro/AM shoot too and the pro shooter was the worst one to hog the target...


Cant imigine! Pro am called a team shoot! Your saying now you guys didnt work as a team and your pro was bad as well.
Did you not say anything? Just sit back and not voice your opionion at all.

Was there anything you found good? Never in 20yrs have I never not enjoyed the team shoot and the guys I shot with. I find this very odd. 

Notice your NFAA exsperiance. Are you trying to compare 3d to NFAA?
DB


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> This should not happen. Man on deck should be behind glassing and judging while the shooter before him is on the stake. Really sorry to hear of such inconsiderate archers. You must have gotten a bad group because I have never seen this. Speak up and say hey Im on deck and you guys stand back in a nice way next time. Demand the stake as some call it.
> DB


Couldn't have said it better! You should also know that most groups do not typically act like this.

I am not 100% sure on this so somebody may have to correct me.....but doesn't the first shooter get 2 minutes at the stake for unknown yardage?


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I thought it was 2 minutes per shooter?


----------



## RJseniorpro (Jan 12, 2009)

I shoot in the senior pro and in most cases when we all approach the stake, we will give the target a quick look to get a sight setting before putting our Bow down. This only takes a few seconds. We then clear the stake for the first shooter. The targets were tight in Fl. but we never have that problem. The man on deck usually stands about 2 yards behind the shooter and spots for him and watches his arrow approach the target to help him judge. We have the highest respect for each other and if anything pull for the man that just made a good shot on a tough animal....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

two minutes first shooter, one minute for each of the other shooters...or is that ibo? i do tend to get confused, sometimes.
i've run into that kind of behaviour a time or two. honks me off too.
worst one was a team shoot at london a couple years ago...felt like the bast*rd child at a family reunion.
still haven't figured out yet why there are so many more horse's a**es than there are horses...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

RJseniorpro said:


> I shoot in the senior pro and in most cases when we all approach the stake, we will give the target a quick look to get a sight setting before putting our Bow down. This only takes a few seconds. We then clear the stake for the first shooter. The targets were tight in Fl. but we never have that problem. The man on deck usually stands about 2 yards behind the shooter and spots for him and watches his arrow approach the target to help him judge. We have the highest respect for each other and if anything pull for the man that just made a good shot on a tough animal....


I will say the older guys do respect each other in both pros and senior clases. Never have ever seen an issue yet calling arrows or any issue. Always thought in pro clases calls would get heated at times but never saw it.
DB
DB


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

ibo 2 minutes per shooter...asa 1st shooter is two minutes...next is 1 minute...


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

RJseniorpro said:


> I shoot in the senior pro and in most cases when we all approach the stake, we will give the target a quick look to get a sight setting before putting our Bow down. This only takes a few seconds. We then clear the stake for the first shooter. The targets were tight in Fl. but we never have that problem. The man on deck usually stands about 2 yards behind the shooter and spots for him and watches his arrow approach the target to help him judge. We have the highest respect for each other and if anything pull for the man that just made a good shot on a tough animal....


:thumbs_up


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Tank! for your explanation of how most groups take a quick look at the target, and from my experience, it's almost always while the first shooter is getting ready to approach the stake. The first post here states "Just shot my first ASA this past weekend" but post #4 states it was the SAME way when I shot the Pro/AM shoot too". Seems to be a contradiction here, and with 3,487 post, with the poster being an AT member since 2003, I have a feeling it may be just another new ASA shooter wanting recognition. Welcome Unclegus, and I'm sure as you shoot ASA, you'll find nothing wrong with taking a look at the target, while waiting for another of us old geezers to catch up, or make it to the stake.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I hate to chime in..but I too have had a couple of bad experiences...one was at Hattiesburg..I did the team shoot and of course was the only woman on the stake...I felt like an outcast fool...I was nervous and shot a 5 and one of the people in my group chimed in that they would all have to shoot 14's to make up for that!! I will never shoot a team shoot again.

Also this past weekend my friend and I went to shoot the simms. We were put on a card with 3 men and were treated like outcasts. This is the first time this has ever happened on the simms range. I guess next time I decide to shoot it I will make sure I have a card full of my own people to shoot with. 

It is hard enough being a woman in this sport but then to get treated like a second class shooter because of our gender is totally uncalled for. I have shot well in the past and even though I am suffering from target panic and struggling with my shooting I still love this sport and am spending my hard earned money to travel and shoot these tournaments.

Just a heads up for any men out there that think women aren't competitive or are second rate shooters.

And before ya'll jump on my back...I am not calling anyone on here names...but the men that do this know exactly who I am speaking too!!


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Dr.Dorite said:


> The first post here states "Just shot my first ASA this past weekend" but post #4 states it was the SAME way when I shot the Pro/AM shoot too". Seems to be a contradiction here


I'm pretty sure he was talking about the team shoot with a pro. No contradiction.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

bustn'nocks said:


> I'm pretty sure he was talking about the team shoot with a pro. No contradiction.


That's how I read it.

Hey, sometimes you just have to muscle your way in the crowd. You are as entitled to look at the target that first few seconds as the next guy/gal. I don't get pushed around much myself. But I can see over everyone anyways being 6'7". But we usually look until the first shooter up gets there, then out of his way till it's your turn. Or we look as he looks standing off to the side a couple feet.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

What class where you shooting in?


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

the solution is ban binos at shoots.... do it old school... step to the target aim at the spot you want to hit and shoot.... the end... go score and your done


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

Sounds like you should come shoot in Oklahoma, where the men know how to treat the women shooters right. I've shot in Oklahoma, Texas and Kansas, and have only shoot shot with one jerk, he was a jerk to the other men and woman that I was shooting with. Later I found out that he is always a jerk and has a hard time finding people to shoot with; I know I will never shoot with him again. But on the whole, I have met a lot of great people, that's one of the reasons my husband and I like to travel to as many shoots as possible.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> Well I hate to chime in..but I too have had a couple of bad experiences...one was at Hattiesburg..I did the team shoot and of course was the only woman on the stake...I felt like an outcast fool...I was nervous and shot a 5 and one of the people in my group chimed in that they would all have to shoot 14's to make up for that!! I will never shoot a team shoot again.
> 
> Also this past weekend my friend and I went to shoot the simms. We were put on a card with 3 men and were treated like outcasts. This is the first time this has ever happened on the simms range. I guess next time I decide to shoot it I will make sure I have a card full of my own people to shoot with.
> 
> ...


You should have shot with us! We only would have called you names behind your back.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

If the ASA actually enforced the time limit scores would drop for some. Most of the time the course you shoot on gets in a rhythm and everyone is on the same pace and this usually means allot longer shooting time at the stake! As long as everyone is fair I don't see a problem with it!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

VeroShooter said:


> You should have shot with us! We only would have called you names behind your back.


Now you tell me....at least you will be talking about me as opposed to what they were doing...I think my shooting buddy kinda put them in their place...she spoke before she thought...lol


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

hankw_2009 said:


> the solution is ban binos at shoots.... do it old school... step to the target aim at the spot you want to hit and shoot.... the end... go score and your done


keep your "old school" along with :zip:


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

wdmjr3dbowguy said:


> keep your "old school" along with :zip:


x2.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> Now you tell me....at least you will be talking about me as opposed to what they were doing...I think my shooting buddy kinda put them in their place...she spoke before she thought...lol


Anytime you want to shoot with us you should know you are always welcome!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Best I can recommend to eliminate all these issues, time on the stake & unfriendly crowd ... switch to Limited. I have shot a few other classes and experienced much of the same problems in the past, the Limited guys are some of the best in the game. And we don't see "outsiders", we see fellow shooters... more especially if you're wearing a tab. :wink:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

hankw_2009 said:


> the solution is ban binos at shoots.... do it old school... step to the target aim at the spot you want to hit and shoot.... the end... go score and your done


Keep the binos... eliminate the repetitive letting down.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

CutTheLoop said:


> Keep the binos... eliminate the repetitive letting down.


what is this letting down you speak of?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

hankw_2009 said:


> the solution is ban binos at shoots.... do it old school... step to the target aim at the spot you want to hit and shoot.... the end... go score and your done


Really then we can just quess where to hit with are bad eyesight. Makes sense then make it a game the ones with best eyesight. Keep binos and why the darn rush any way. I happen to enjoy time on the range.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

CutTheLoop said:


> Best I can recommend to eliminate all these issues, time on the stake & unfriendly crowd ... switch to Limited. I have shot a few other classes and experienced much of the same problems in the past, the Limited guys are some of the best in the game. And we don't see "outsiders", we see fellow shooters... more especially if you're wearing a tab. :wink:



No one shoots fingers any more. Get with the times! Darn Texan
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

absolutecool said:


> Well I hate to chime in..but I too have had a couple of bad experiences...one was at Hattiesburg..I did the team shoot and of course was the only woman on the stake...I felt like an outcast fool...I was nervous and shot a 5 and one of the people in my group chimed in that they would all have to shoot 14's to make up for that!! I will never shoot a team shoot again.
> 
> Also this past weekend my friend and I went to shoot the simms. We were put on a card with 3 men and were treated like outcasts. This is the first time this has ever happened on the simms range. I guess next time I decide to shoot it I will make sure I have a card full of my own people to shoot with.
> 
> ...


I love shooting with a women pro on team events. My shooting partner just kicks are butt when she shoots and men often just shut up! Never seen or heard of this ever. Some folks must just be darn rude at times. I just have not seen this. Dont let a few buttheads stop you from shooting the team shoot.
DB


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'm not comparing anything to anything. I've shot on some indoor lines in my time that were a total nightmare. In NFAA, I've shot so long I know what I'm doing. I was lost here. Let's just say at the Proam portion of the shoot, it was more than obvious that the pro shooter and three of the guys knew each other. There were us two super seniors in the group, both at their first shoot. We were pretty much totally ignored. After two targets, I just sit on my stool and waited to shoot, and when it was my turn, I asked what the yardage was , took a quick look at the target, set my sight and shot. Both of us super seniors in this group had a really shi++y time of it. Never again will I spend any Cash on shooting that facet of an ASA shoot. As far as the Super senior class, I like it. These guys were friendly, Joked a lot, and helpful... I just was taken aback by what I consider poor manners. I just need to understand what is usual and customary. There was some thing I saw I didn't like and don't know if I can tollerate. I'm from WV, but I'm not a total rube. I could see some people stepping off the targets that they were to shoot next since they were so close, very visible, and the lanes all parallel. Rocket science it ain't. The only thing worse than the pro am experience was the food concessions. That was a new high in low. I'll go back again, Probably at London, but it will be with complete knowledge of the rules and procedures, exact locations of the 12 rings, and I'll bring my own grub....


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

cenochs said:


> If the ASA actually enforced the time limit scores would drop for some. Most of the time the course you shoot on gets in a rhythm and everyone is on the same pace and this usually means allot longer shooting time at the stake! As long as everyone is fair I don't see a problem with it!!


Then take out the time limit rule if it is NOT going to be enforced. Waste of paper and print to have a rule and ignore it. ONE minute means exactly that; ONE minute...and for "some" to be able to get away with exceeding it while others don't get away with it??????

Of course, I also realize that if they took out the supposed "one minute" rule...then instead of 7 hours to shoot 40 shots...heaven only knows how long it would take to shoot 40 shots. To expect "peer enforcement" of that time limit rule is ludicrous...isn't happening.
THis thing about "rules are made to be broken", or "the rules apply to those others, not to me/us....." should never be involved. ENFORCE THE FRICKIN' TIME LIMIT RULE across the board....DQ a couple of them regardless of division or "notoriety" and people would fall into line in a hurry...or they themselves would face DQ...
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Unclegus said:


> I'm not comparing anything to anything. I've shot on some indoor lines in my time that were a total nightmare. In NFAA, I've shot so long I know what I'm doing. I was lost here. Let's just say at the Proam portion of the shoot, it was more than obvious that the pro shooter and three of the guys knew each other. There were us two super seniors in the group, both at their first shoot. We were pretty much totally ignored. After two targets, I just sit on my stool and waited to shoot, and when it was my turn, I asked what the yardage was , took a quick look at the target, set my sight and shot. Both of us super seniors in this group had a really shi++y time of it. Never again will I spend any Cash on shooting that facet of an ASA shoot. As far as the Super senior class, I like it. These guys were friendly, Joked a lot, and helpful... I just was taken aback by what I consider poor manners. I just need to understand what is usual and customary. There was some thing I saw I didn't like and don't know if I can tollerate. I'm from WV, but I'm not a total rube. I could see some people stepping off the targets that they were to shoot next since they were so close, very visible, and the lanes all parallel. Rocket science it ain't. The only thing worse than the pro am experience was the food concessions. That was a new high in low. I'll go back again, Probably at London, but it will be with complete knowledge of the rules and procedures, exact locations of the 12 rings, and I'll bring my own grub....



Hey Gus, on a serious note... don't let one or even 2 bad team shoots run you off. Lot of folks don't know, but you can "request" to shoot with a particular Pro at the Pro/Am events, if you sign up early enough or before the card is full.

Next time you're at one, ask to be on Gene Curry's team, I PROMISE you'll meet one of the friendliest guys on the tour, learn a little something, and possibly put some cash in your pocket in the process. Another I personally recommend is Margie Carter.

Matter of fact, if you want to PM me with your name and the next Pro/Am you intend to shoot, I can have him personally have you put on his team. All I gotta do is walk next door.:darkbeer:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Myself and another Super senior who also at his first ASA shoot were treated like we didn't really exist in the Pro am Portion we shot on Friday afternoon. Never again will I pay cash to be treated as a non person. I'll Probably be at London in June, but I'll know the rules backwards and forwards and what is customary. Also I'll being my own grub. The food concession at Newberry was the most pityful thing I've ever seen. Maybe next year they'll have dried out cheese sandwiches. It would be an improvement. There was a ton of money to be made there on food, and someone really fumbled the ball.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> I'm not comparing anything to anything. I've shot on some indoor lines in my time that were a total nightmare. In NFAA, I've shot so long I know what I'm doing. I was lost here. Let's just say at the Proam portion of the shoot, it was more than obvious that the pro shooter and three of the guys knew each other. There were us two super seniors in the group, both at their first shoot. We were pretty much totally ignored. After two targets, I just sit on my stool and waited to shoot, and when it was my turn, I asked what the yardage was , took a quick look at the target, set my sight and shot. Both of us super seniors in this group had a really shi++y time of it. Never again will I spend any Cash on shooting that facet of an ASA shoot. As far as the Super senior class, I like it. These guys were friendly, Joked a lot, and helpful... I just was taken aback by what I consider poor manners. I just need to understand what is usual and customary. There was some thing I saw I didn't like and don't know if I can tollerate. I'm from WV, but I'm not a total rube. I could see some people stepping off the targets that they were to shoot next since they were so close, very visible, and the lanes all parallel. Rocket science it ain't. The only thing worse than the pro am experience was the food concessions. That was a new high in low. I'll go back again, Probably at London, but it will be with complete knowledge of the rules and procedures, exact locations of the 12 rings, and I'll bring my own grub....


I just don't get it! You came to an event and didn't even consider the rules and anything about before the event. You now seem to think 3d all about cheating and I personally don't understand with all your complaints why on earth you would you want to comeback? You know the walking off thing happens and lets be totally honest with yourself. Lanes have to be tight for space for that many shooters. You think it rocket science and one cant see the target next to him? Interesting the food at national indoor shoot is so awesome, its a concession stand for crying out loud! But wait the guys in super seniors treated you good! Glad something went right. I have had tons of complaints at shoots and sometimes it happens. But if you go looking for it then your more likely to find it. Way you talk ASA should be losing members right and left. I hope in London you actually shoot and win something and Ill bet the complaints just are not there. If you were lost then ask someone what and how it works and you will get a response from 99% of the archers on the practice range or at the ASA Boothe. Honestly sorry your ASA experience wasn't all you wanted. Fill free to ask me or any other here anything about rules in pm or just post here!
Will give you honesty and truth. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Sometimes I think 3d just a ******* sport and those who wear white pants and hit those clean field course may not be cut out for 3d fun. I always have a blast and been going for many years.

Never in my life have not enjoyed a pro am! I might just be a *******!

DB


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

First of all, I don't go to win I go to have a good time and overall I did........ Yes, and the food at the indoor nationals sucks.....In fact it sucks so bad, I've even considered not going back to Lousiville. That's not any excuse for the crap or lack of anything they had at Newberry... Yes, I saw people cheating. Period...No question in my mind..... That's what drove me from 3D nearly 20 years ago. I read the rules over and over, And what I experienced wasn't in any rules I read. No where isthe rules did I read where everyone was supposed to go up to the shooting stake on the next target to be shot and glass it over shoulder to shoulder and what to do if that happens and you're not getting time to calculate distance without going over your minute... If I do go back, I'll probably shoot known 45 where stepping off distances, little red spots painted on the lenses of bincoulars, and hogging the target won't matter. And everyone can go shoot 10 arrows with the their favorite pro while I'm shooting the Simms and everything will be right with the world. And I'm a ccoal miner and I don't even own a pair of white pants. I get as dirty as anyone ever could on a daily basis. I'm just getting old and demand a little respect.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> First of all, I don't go to win I go to have a good time and overall I did........ Yes, and the food at the indoor nationals sucks.....In fact it sucks so bad, I've even considered not going back to Lousiville. That's not any excuse for the crap or lack of anything they had at Newberry... Yes, I saw people cheating. Period...No question in my mind..... That's what drove me from 3D nearly 20 years ago. I read the rules over and over, And what I experienced wasn't in any rules I read. No where isthe rules did I read where everyone was supposed to go up to the shooting stake on the next target to be shot and glass it over shoulder to shoulder and what to do if that happens and you're not getting time to calculate distance without going over your minute... If I do go back, I'll probably shoot known 45 where stepping off distances, little red spots painted on the lenses of bincoulars, and hogging the target won't matter. And everyone can go shoot 10 arrows with the their favorite pro while I'm shooting the Simms and everything will be right with the world. And I'm a ccoal miner and I don't even own a pair of white pants. I get as dirty as anyone ever could on a daily basis. I'm just getting old and demand a little respect.


First of all if anyone has there binos marked it your responsibly to report it because it entirely against the rules. Binoculars cannot have any marks on the outside and Ill challenge you to try this on your binos and prove to me its accurate! Ill also challenge you to a judging contest! Most of friends and myself spend more time judging than shooting. Your more than welcome to ask to see my binos at anytime and wont offend me one bit. I have yet to see any binos marked but garantee if I do I will challenge that archer and tell a range official. Have yet in all my years heard of any pro or amatuer be dissqaulified for binos in 20years of going to these events.

How do you stop someone and prove there stepping back or looking left or right, can you read there minds? How would you handle this? In pro classes they don't shoot the next lane, ever other lane. Hard to do this in amatuers. Maybe get those side blinders to wear maybe! Even you got to realize this would be hard to prevent!

Give me some solutions to everything you discussed because many of us talk about this and ASA has tried to resolve as much of this as possible. I plan it pass it on to the three state rep because they do actually try and address all these issues at meetings.

The time at the stake is really not that big of deal. I have been warned more than once from judges for are group to speed up. Seen folks dis qauilified for going over the limit in time. Did you even notice the range officials on the ranges and realize they are there for you at anytime.

I'm 53 and I go to win. I don't go practice and judge yardage not to shoot my best score. 

Im really glad you had a good time and suggest you shoot the Senior pro class! You wont see anyone cheating there if that is your main concern. You will shoot with some of the best guys in archery. No one going hog your time at the stake. Every arrow call is going to be 100% right. Often this is where many get mad on amateur levels is the arrow calls and agree many often see calls differently. Have posted a few pictures here to prove that point home.

Have not been to Newberry and exsperinced the food. Have been to others and foods your typical concession stand stuff and you got that chair to load up with snacks while at the range. Hopefully they did a good job keeping water on the ranges. We often have something made at the vehicle but often we try to eat before hitting the shoot site.

Team shoot always a fun thing. I never take it serious. I visit and walk around take pictures. Someone might consoder that rude I guess. If Im ever rude or we meet let me know because it sure my intent. Sometimes you get with guys who are buddies and they might talk more to each other. Everyone different and has different personality but there never a reason to be rude!

Ill be at La and Paris, Tx. I would love to shoot a round on simms or at the practice range with you. Discuss any of this. Ill introduce you to some of the best guys and gals to shoot with right from here. 

Im getting old and the less I let things bother me. I enjoy life and try to understand things happen. Sometimes it not easy to find a solutions to what you questioning here.

Good luck at your next ASA and hope it better for you? In WV do you shoot local 3d events or your state ASA Qaulifiers?
DB


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> Myself and another Super senior who also at his first ASA shoot were treated like we didn't really exist in the Pro am Portion we shot on Friday afternoon. Never again will I pay cash to be treated as a non person. I'll Probably be at London in June, but I'll know the rules backwards and forwards and what is customary. Also I'll being my own grub. The food concession at Newberry was the most pityful thing I've ever seen. Maybe next year they'll have dried out cheese sandwiches. It would be an improvement. There was a ton of money to be made there on food, and someone really fumbled the ball.


You should have looked me up, I sell jerky...had a pretty good weekend selling it too!! Sold completely out and could have sold more!!

I can understand your feeling on the team shoot, like I said I did it once, and that's it. After my experience on the sims this past weekend I will make sure I have my own card of people to shoot with from now on.

Not everyone has a great experience at these shoots and it only takes a few bad apples to spoil the bushel. I too have seen people stepping off targets...did my best to mess them up but it does happen. That's just the way it is...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm certain you can demand respect. No one can question what anyone else can demand.
However, in my experience respect is earned. 
It is up to the individual as to what methods they use to earn respect.
Just MHO.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

absolutecool said:


> You should have looked me up, I sell jerky...had a pretty good weekend selling it too!! Sold completely out and could have sold more!!
> 
> I can understand your feeling on the team shoot, like I said I did it once, and that's it. After my experience on the sims this past weekend I will make sure I have my own card of people to shoot with from now on.
> 
> Not everyone has a great experience at these shoots and it only takes a few bad apples to spoil the bushel. I too have seen people stepping off targets...did my best to mess them up but it does happen. That's just the way it is...



Solutions guys. How would you go about stopping any of your complaints? You going to get along with ever archer you shoot with? I'm still guessing someone should suggest blind folds, one would have to be an idiot if he couldn't see a target ten feet away on the next lane. There times you can see two lanes while judging and realize there not that far apart. Tell me how my sub conscious doesn't notice this? I'm guessing its like anything you make the most out anything. Guarantee if I had my choice everyone would skip lanes on ever range to help avoid this because usually if I happen to look over more times than not I would done better judging. Got solutions send them to ASA!
DB


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I think I know where your coming from I have shot a ton of ASA shoots .I dont shoot the team shoot for the same reason sometime the pro's team up with there buds from other classes and they dont share any info .But I have shot with some great pro's that would go out of there way to help .As far a getting a good look at the target before the first shooter ,I have never had any problem most of the time everyone gets to look at it before the first shooter shoots .After that if there room the on deck shooter will stand behind or along side of the shooter and tell about the shot they made .
As far as talking to others on the simms range I have always had a good time .Always introduce myself and talk about ,bows ,where there from just about anything with anyone .Please dont let this stop you from coming to another shoot .
As far as food it's always a crap shoot sometime good food sometime not so good .I bring my on when I can ,I also keep a cooler full of water in the car it helps a lot .Good luck


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Solutions guys. How would you go about stopping any of your complaints? You going to get along with ever archer you shoot with? I'm still guessing someone should suggest blind folds, one would have to be an idiot if he couldn't see a target ten feet away on the next lane. There times you can see two lanes while judging and realize there not that far apart. Tell me how my sub conscious doesn't notice this? I'm guessing its like anything you make the most out anything. Guarantee if I had my choice everyone would skip lanes on ever range to help avoid this because usually if I happen to look over more times than not I would done better judging. Got solutions send them to ASA!
> DB


I didn't think I was complaining...just stating my observation of things..Nothing is gonna keep me from shooting...not even my crappy scores!! I love this sport but I will just edit what portions of it I don't do. I love the big shoots, gives me a chance to catch up with my friends from around the country, we look so forward to hanging out with each other on the ranges!!

To me it is a good stand of character when you have 8 people on your stake and they come to bust you up and noone wants to leave!! That means everyone is happy with whom they are shooting with. It happened to us this past weekend. I got busted twice. Only fair way to make a break is just draw a card out...I got drawn..but I ended up with some more fine women on the range so it's all good!!

Those folks that are cheating are only cheating themselves...when they end up on the podium after a weekend of cheating they only have themselves to live with!! I don't want to get on the podium knowing I had walked off a few targets...I want to be there because I shot my best!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

absolutecool said:


> I didn't think I was complaining...just stating my observation of things..Nothing is gonna keep me from shooting...not even my crappy scores!! I love this sport but I will just edit what portions of it I don't do. I love the big shoots, gives me a chance to catch up with my friends from around the country, we look so forward to hanging out with each other on the ranges!!
> 
> To me it is a good stand of character when you have 8 people on your stake and they come to bust you up and noone wants to leave!! That means everyone is happy with whom they are shooting with. It happened to us this past weekend. I got busted twice. Only fair way to make a break is just draw a card out...I got drawn..but I ended up with some more fine women on the range so it's all good!!
> 
> Those folks that are cheating are only cheating themselves...when they end up on the podium after a weekend of cheating they only have themselves to live with!! I don't want to get on the podium knowing I had walked off a few targets...I want to be there because I shot my best!!


Not cheating when the darn targets ten feet away in next lane. YOU would have to be blind? I understand what your saying but be realistic and realize if ranges are set up so tight it cant be avoided. I still enjoy folks giving solutions and passing them on. How would you feel about shooting ever other lane? Works for the pro classes. Do you make suggestions to your state ASA rep to bring to the table?
DB


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Every other lane would be fine with me...I am shooting a known distance class right now so it really don't make me any difference. But I think in unknown it should be every other lane. No I do not make suggestions to my state rep...perhaps I will start. I did hear that the ASA will be open to lots of suggestions this year...we will see.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

absolutecool said:


> Every other lane would be fine with me...I am shooting a known distance class right now so it really don't make me any difference. But I think in unknown it should be every other lane. No I do not make suggestions to my state rep...perhaps I will start. I did hear that the ASA will be open to lots of suggestions this year...we will see.


I do know ASA has tried to do everthing to avoid any cheating as possiable. They try to accomadate everone including the new known yardages classes. Getting so big it very hard to make everyone happy. 3d just requires so many ranges and work to prepare. Still the best game around in my opionion and would hate to not have them. I never like the pro am now with ten targets, always enjoyed shooting and meeting other folks.
DB
DB


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> I love shooting with a women pro on team events. My shooting partner just kicks are butt when she shoots and men often just shut up! Never seen or heard of this ever. Some folks must just be darn rude at times. I just have not seen this. Dont let a few buttheads stop you from shooting the team shoot.
> DB


Just wanted to throw in my 2 cents about the team shoot. I think the attitude may be different if the female shooter is a PRO. I have shot the ASA team shoot on 2 different occasions. Those will be my last two as well. I had hoped the event would give my the opportunity to pick up some tips and pointers from new people. I couldn't have been more wrong. I did not get an opportunity to collaberate on strategy or yardage. If i did throw out my opinion (becuase I am not afraid to do so, even if I'm wrong) I was ignored. The only time I was acknowledged was to ask me how comfortable I was at shooting for 14's. Other than that, I might as well have not been there. The second experience was better only that the PRO I was teamed with was more welcoming. I have talked with many lady shooters and have heard this story more than once. I have also talked to women who love the team shoot, but not nearly as many. Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Yep, I don't feel the need to spend 20 bucks to be ignored...lol


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

TN- archerychic said:


> Just wanted to throw in my 2 cents about the team shoot. I think the attitude may be different if the female shooter is a PRO. I have shot the ASA team shoot on 2 different occasions. Those will be my last two as well. I had hoped the event would give my the opportunity to pick up some tips and pointers from new people. I couldn't have been more wrong. I did not get an opportunity to collaberate on strategy or yardage. If i did throw out my opinion (becuase I am not afraid to do so, even if I'm wrong) I was ignored. The only time I was acknowledged was to ask me how comfortable I was at shooting for 14's. Other than that, I might as well have not been there. The second experience was better only that the PRO I was teamed with was more welcoming. I have talked with many lady shooters and have heard this story more than once. I have also talked to women who love the team shoot, but not nearly as many. Disappointing to say the least.



Glad to hear this and will make note next time we have a women shooter in are group. I have always tried my best whether its a youth/old or women to get everyone opinion and involved. It a team shoot. Now there no harm in asking a shooter to shot for center ten. There a system to gaining points. Cant imigine someone being rude. I do remember well some pros not showing class at Paris one year so it does happen. Team shoot should be fun and this pros picking there teammates doesnt seem quite fair. Hope you try again and get better folks next time. Win/lose or draw it all about meeting others for me. I will never not shoot a team shoot.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

absolutecool said:


> Yep, I don't feel the need to spend 20 bucks to be ignored...lol


Hey Buddy I wont ignore you! Ill be sure and get a picture of your bad shots for all to see here! LOL Heck we will have fun for sure. Ignore those stuck up types, older guys know how to have fun.
DB


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Me and the chic will just hang together....there is always fun when we are together!!

I don't make pictures of my bad shots..only the good ones!!


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

absolutecool,

I heard about that jerky you sell. My wife (Marj) was pretty disappointed that you ran out. She said it was spectacular. 

I personally like shooting every other lane, and we do that often on our ranges. Unfortunately, that didn't happen this weekend. One thing to keep in mind though...it slows the range down just a bit. The rules say you have 4 minutes to pull arrows and get to the next stake. I don't mind the extra time, but some might. 

As far as stake hogs, I've witnessed it myself. I have never been bothered by it, but I can understand why some would. What I see a lot, is the first shooter is slow to the stake, so people (including me), glance at the target from the stake so we can set our sights. We then fine tune our yardage estimations when we get to the stake to shoot. I don't do this if the 1st shooter gets to the stake before me unless there is plenty of room to stand off to the side and view the target. If I was to stand off to the side and judge while the shooter is judging from the stake I would leave long before they begin their shot sequence. I believe this is allowed and that is why the first shooter gets 2 minutes and subsequent shooters get only 1 minute. It is assumed they are judging distance before they approach the stake to shoot.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

shootist said:


> absolutecool,
> 
> I heard about that jerky you sell. My wife (Marj) was pretty disappointed that you ran out. She said it was spectacular.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment on the jerky!! I do think it is pretty good myself but I am partial!!

It doesn't bother me when others stand around judging...except when I am on my stake and someone will stand right behind me in my line of sight....I know I am not supposed to be paying attention but hey, I am human and do!! I have never asked anyone to move and just make do...Ok, to be truthful, our experience on the sims is what really bothered me....it was just a crappy time all around!! Melissa and I just had a crappy three guys to shoot with!!....ugh!!


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

Uncle Gus.......step up and tell them you are coming to the stake and you need some room. They will move. As far as taking too long, tell him the problem. If that don't take care of it cut you a switch and stripe their legs. That surely will get their attention. Sorry for the bad experience.


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

The Guys probably did not mean anything by it. They are used to getting up there and looking and you probably noticed them shuffling spots with each other, you just got to get up there and switch around with them. Sometimes they get caught up looking hard and not realize you have not got a look. Do not wait for anyone to offer a spot give a man several seconds and then asked if you can take a look there, they generally move. I have not ran into any real bad class shooters most have always worked good together. Just have jump in there with them.


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

This is my third year shooting ASA and my second year shooting seniors. I have not shot in a group that each shooter did take a look at the target prior to it being their turn. This being said each shooter is aware of whose turn it is and each shooter gets out of the way before the first shooter is ready to start their shooting routine.

I have only seen respect and courtesy from fellow shooters and if someone was too close to the shooter at the stake or speaking too loud you just simply have to remind them and they will move or speak softer. Many times we are all having such a good time that we lose track of how close or how loud we are.

If anyone wants to shoot in a great class with a bunch of great guys then if your 49ish, soon to be 50 try the senior open class.


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Sometimes I think 3d just a ******* sport and those who wear white pants and hit those clean field course may not be cut out for 3d fun. I always have a blast and been going for many years.
> 
> Never in my life have not enjoyed a pro am! I might just be a *******!
> 
> DB


there you go DB..they tell me i could win a lot more shoots if i didn't have so much fun.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Unclegus said:


> Also I'll being my own grub. The food concession at Newberry was the most pityful thing I've ever seen. Maybe next year they'll have dried out cheese sandwiches. It would be an improvement. There was a ton of money to be made there on food, and someone really fumbled the ball.


I'm with ya on the food Unclegus. Then again, I throw down for the people who come out to my clubs shoots for that very reason. All shooters should have a good pulled pork sandwich, beef brisquet or real burger that is at least hot and fresh. Not something that has been sitting agound for an hour.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Thanks to all who have replied. I thought I had a pretty good grip on the rules, But this thing where everyone bunches up at the stake before the first shooter even thinks about getting his bow threw me for a loop. If you guys want to gather on the stake and scope the target and then go sit on your stools before anyone shoots, OK, just give me that courtesy too.... I talked at length with one of my buds who has shot ASA for years. I think I have a pretty good grip on things now. I know there's no way to keep everything straight and some will always try to cheat.. Sadly, just a fact of life. And I take an extra suitcase to Louisville with goodies in it now.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Unclegus said:


> First of all, I don't go to win I go to have a good time and overall I did........ Yes, and the food at the indoor nationals sucks.....In fact it sucks so bad, I've even considered not going back to Lousiville. That's not any excuse for the crap or lack of anything they had at Newberry... Yes, I saw people cheating. Period...No question in my mind..... That's what drove me from 3D nearly 20 years ago. I read the rules over and over, And what I experienced wasn't in any rules I read. No where isthe rules did I read where everyone was supposed to go up to the shooting stake on the next target to be shot and glass it over shoulder to shoulder and what to do if that happens and you're not getting time to calculate distance without going over your minute... If I do go back, I'll probably shoot known 45 where stepping off distances, little red spots painted on the lenses of bincoulars, and hogging the target won't matter. And everyone can go shoot 10 arrows with the their favorite pro while I'm shooting the Simms and everything will be right with the world. And I'm a ccoal miner and I don't even own a pair of white pants. I get as dirty as anyone ever could on a daily basis. I'm just getting old and demand a little respect.


Can someone explain how the little red dots on the lenses help to judge the distance ???

I've heard about marks on the focus adjustment wheel, but not the little red dots on the lenses.

Woody


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

yuu're not the same guy that sold jerky at the classic down at colombus a couple years ago are you???


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Woody69 said:


> Can someone explain how the little red dots on the lenses help to judge the distance ???
> 
> I've heard about marks on the focus adjustment wheel, but not the little red dots on the lenses.
> 
> Woody


Woody have you ever looked through a non electronic ranging device. You can set the lines on a deers back and gives you a yardage to target of average size deer. It been said you can do the same with dots in Binos. I know in early year guys would have the beads on sights and could use the beads the same way. Ill see if I can find alink showing how a non electronic rangefinder works.
DB

Here you go Woody even gives all the details for using it. Some high power gun scopes use this technology.

http://www.deadonrangefinder.com/Demo.aspx


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Woody have you ever looked through a non electronic ranging device. You can set the lines on a deers back and gives you a yardage to target of average size deer. It been said you can do the same with dots in Binos. I know in early year guys would have the beads on sights and could use the beads the same way. Ill see if I can find alink showing how a non electronic rangefinder works.
> DB
> 
> Here you go Woody even gives all the details for using it. Some high power gun scopes use this technology.
> ...


Thanks DB, I get it now, I didn't realise it was a series of dots on the edge of the lens, at first i thought they just had one dot in the centre of the lens and couldn't understand how that would help, but it makes sense now.

Woody


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Woody69 said:


> Thanks DB, I get it now, I didn't realise it was a series of dots on the edge of the lens, at first i thought they just had one dot in the centre of the lens and couldn't understand how that would help, but it makes sense now.
> 
> Woody


What I wish the ASA still had was the judging contests. 10 targets, no binos just a pencil and paper. Folks would understand how good some can judge. Dont think the winners ever off more than 1 yrd a target on reglar basis. I have shot with enough of these guys and believe me they dont need to cheat.
DB


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i've shot with guys who, after we've shot the target, compare their yardage estimates. they generally come close to agreeing. there's some people who can judge yardage...and then there's guys like me.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

carlosii said:


> yuu're not the same guy that sold jerky at the classic down at colombus a couple years ago are you???


First and foremost I am not a guy...

I did not sell jerky a couple of years ago. Last year was my first year selling it.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

absolutecool said:


> Well I hate to chime in..but I too have had a couple of bad experiences...one was at Hattiesburg..I did the team shoot and of course was the only woman on the stake...I felt like an outcast fool...I was nervous and shot a 5 and one of the people in my group chimed in that they would all have to shoot 14's to make up for that!! I will never shoot a team shoot again.
> 
> Also this past weekend my friend and I went to shoot the simms. We were put on a card with 3 men and were treated like outcasts. This is the first time this has ever happened on the simms range. I guess next time I decide to shoot it I will make sure I have a card full of my own people to shoot with.
> 
> ...


no excuse for trash like this, you should be treated like a lady period, all of us are not pigs!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

3Dblackncamo said:


> no excuse for trash like this, you should be treated like a lady period, all of us are not pigs!


I know ya'll are not all pigs!! lol

Stuff usually don't bother me but when it comes to archery I take offense when folks don't think I know what I am doing or what I am talking about. My favorite thing is when a guy comes into the office where I work and I have on an archery shirt so they decide they want to 'talk archery' with me...they usually end up tucking tail and leaving as they are still stuck back in the 80's and are gonna try to tell me I don't know what I am talking about...lol...kinda makes me feel good ya know!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

absolutecool said:


> I know ya'll are not all pigs!! lol
> 
> Stuff usually don't bother me but when it comes to archery I take offense when folks don't think I know what I am doing or what I am talking about. My favorite thing is when a guy comes into the office where I work and I have on an archery shirt so they decide they want to 'talk archery' with me...they usually end up tucking tail and leaving as they are still stuck back in the 80's and are gonna try to tell me I don't know what I am talking about...lol...kinda makes me feel good ya know!!


I have lost to women more than once. Most women arent bashfull today and dont put up with guys like that. I sure enjoy when the women win and giving the guys crap. Heck Im use to it. 3dmama and I have swapped signed ones more than once! Still dont like getting beat by a girl!
DB


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> I have lost to women more than once. Most women arent bashfull today and dont put up with guys like that. I sure enjoy when the women win and giving the guys crap. Heck Im use to it. 3dmama and I have swapped signed ones more than once! Still dont like getting beat by a girl!
> DB


I lost to my wife at our first ASA event just last weekend. Now I have to wear nail polish at each shoot we go to until I beat her. I don't mind loosing to a woman, especially when it's my wife. I do need to rethink my side bets with her before I loose again.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

bustn'nocks said:


> I lost to my wife at our first ASA event just last weekend. Now I have to wear nail polish at each shoot we go to until I beat her. I don't mind loosing to a woman, especially when it's my wife. I do need to rethink my side bets with her before I loose again.


That is way too funny!


----------



## mbeason (Sep 27, 2007)

bustn'nocks said:


> I lost to my wife at our first ASA event just last weekend. Now I have to wear nail polish at each shoot we go to until I beat her. I don't mind loosing to a woman, especially when it's my wife. I do need to rethink my side bets with her before I loose again.


So what color are you gonna wear to West Monroe? Just wondering if I can pick you out of the crowd LMFAO.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> I have lost to women more than once. Most women arent bashfull today and dont put up with guys like that. I sure enjoy when the women win and giving the guys crap. Heck Im use to it. 3dmama and I have swapped signed ones more than once! Still dont like getting beat by a girl!
> DB


Daniel, like the old saying goes...."If you can't beat 'em.....join 'em."

Maybe it isn't always so bad to "shoot like a girl"...since those girls are kicking our tails these days, hahahaha.

I cannot imagine you wearing nail polish, however...Geeze Louise!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

mbeason said:


> So what color are you gonna wear to West Monroe? Just wondering if I can pick you out of the crowd LMFAO.


The color has been a closely guarded secret all week. She has been getting suggestions all week. Fortunately I get to redeem myself at a club shoot this weekend in Folkston.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

field14 said:


> Daniel, like the old saying goes...."If you can't beat 'em.....join 'em."
> 
> Maybe it isn't always so bad to "shoot like a girl"...since those girls are kicking our tails these days, hahahaha.
> 
> ...


I walked into the nail polish thing for making fun of the Mrs. when she had a nail polish on that matched here new viper sight when we were headed to our first outdoor shoot this year. It's my fault really for going Tin Cup/John Daly on day one at Newberry.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, my 2 sons and I had the pleasure of shooting with 2 great young ladies on the practice range. Miss Kailey (who went on to a 2nd in womens pro) and Miss Ashley (first in youth girls). What a blast, these young ladies can flat shoot. We should have made our own team. Womens Pro Open A Open B Youth Girls and an Old Geezer.Would of been fun. But all in alll I,ve always enjoyed shooting with the ladies, seems like they actually will cut up more than some of the guys. At one time the womens hunter and BN was the fastest growing classes:smile:
Charlie


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

bustn'nocks said:


> I lost to my wife at our first ASA event just last weekend. Now I have to wear nail polish at each shoot we go to until I beat her. I don't mind loosing to a woman, especially when it's my wife. I do need to rethink my side bets with her before I loose again.


What does she have to do if you win?


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

bustn'nocks said:


> I lost to my wife at our first ASA event just last weekend. Now I have to wear nail polish at each shoot we go to until I beat her. I don't mind loosing to a woman, especially when it's my wife. I do need to rethink my side bets with her before I loose again.


Funny


----------



## dartmankg (Nov 6, 2010)

I plan on taking my 11 year old nephew to the shoot in Metropilis. Niether one of us have ever shot an asa event. Can we both shoot the team shoot? When we sign up do we request different shooting times for the tourny so I can supervise him? He loves to shoot so whats the deal with the practice ranges? I love taking him to the local shoots, and him kicking my butt, then talking about how he did it all the way home. Just wanting him to have a good time, and me not look like an idiot by not knowing whats going on.


----------

